# Pemmican?



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Just found this: How to make Pemmican ? The Ultimate Survival Super-Food | Ask a Prepper

just wondering if anyone has tried this? or may have any input they could share?
Thanks, BC1


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I am aware of it, I have read and see videos on it, but never personally tried to make it. A lot of videos on YouTube on how to make it. From what I could gather, the fat has to be filtered as to have no pieces of meat what so ever, then dried jerky,crushed to a powder, berries and such is added, something to carry when one is wanting to travel very light.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Thanks! Will be trying some in the near future.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

redhawk said:


> Thanks! Will be trying some in the near future.


First nations food, very tastey.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

This is so amazing. And we need daytrex bars because? Sounds like this stuf stores for a long time and while we may get lambas bread syndrome it would keep us alive through the times we can't get out to forage and hunt. Like right now. Like even thout the temperature rose up to balmy -22 today I still want to hibernate.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I love the stories of the early polar explorers, and they all ate pemmican. But this is first time I've seen a picture of it. It's pretty!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I wonder if you can substitute jerky for the meat. That way you avoid using the oven for 15 hours.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I am a bit confused by this.... You are essentially making beef jerky. The less fat in the beef jerky the longer it will last because the fat is what goes rancid. So here they are taking the lean jerky and grinding it into a powder then intentionally mixing IN MORE FAT? I don't get how that would make the jerky last longer.... I am sure I am missing something here, hopefully someone can explain why this works.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> I am a bit confused by this.... You are essentially making beef jerky. The less fat in the beef jerky the longer it will last because the fat is what goes rancid. So here they are taking the lean jerky and grinding it into a powder then intentionally mixing IN MORE FAT? I don't get how that would make the jerky last longer.... I am sure I am missing something here, hopefully someone can explain why this works.


Isn't it used mostly in cold climates where natural refrigeration would preserve it?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I think that rendered fat (tallow and lard) have a decent shelf life. My grandmother always kept some around in a Mason jar for cooking. It was kept on the counter unrefridgerated. Not sure what the shelf life is.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Here is one of the videos I watch when I was interested in making it, I figure these lads ought to know how to make it right.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I think that rendered fat (tallow and lard) have a decent shelf life. My grandmother always kept some around in a Mason jar for cooking. It was kept on the counter unrefridgerated. Not sure what the shelf life is.


From what I can gather the secret to longevity is to filter the fat to remove all traces of meat particulars, it's that which will turn rancid.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Instead of using the fat from the meat, I just buy some lard from the grocery store or use the lard that I had rendered myself. It has been filtered to get all of the pieces of meat out of it.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't use lard from the grocery store if you really want pemican that will sustain you. You'll need tallow from grass-fed beef...makes all the difference from a nutritional standpoint. You'll also want to add a bit of sea salt. I've been making Pemican for several years and will tell you...it's a bit of an acquired taste...but a fantastic travel/survival food! You can live on Pemican alone for months on end...high calories in a small package.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Wallimiyama, with your experience maybe you can tell us. Why doesn't it spoil with all that fat in it, or does it need refrigerated?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Rendered animal fat is highly stable and not prone to rancidity as quickly as other fats.
If you remove impurities, it can last a good while, though not indefinite. Keeping it cool and dry will extend the life.
Fats and oils become rancid when exposed to heat and light. Different types react differently, but they will all react eventually. 

When it comes to pemmican, it is said that the acid content in the berry mix helps to mitigate bacterial growth, and the low moisture content prevents fungal growth.
Keep cool, dry, dark, and sealed for best results.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> I am a bit confused by this.... You are essentially making beef jerky. The less fat in the beef jerky the longer it will last because the fat is what goes rancid. So here they are taking the lean jerky and grinding it into a powder then intentionally mixing IN MORE FAT? I don't get how that would make the jerky last longer.... I am sure I am missing something here, hopefully someone can explain why this works.


The fat needs to be rendered (cooked and "cracklings" removed). Boiling with a couple of changes of water will further purify it if you want to use it for things like boot/leather grease or soap.

I have rendered bacon fat stored in glass jars that have stored a few years fine.

Very old pemmican caches have been found and were still quite edible. Further it provides complete nutrition.


----------

